# New NMR Rescues



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

NorthCentral Maltese Rescue has rescued 2 new fluffs that are ready for adoption:

*GABBY:*
Located in the Chicago, Illinois area. Meet darling Gabby! She is a little 3 year old Maltese that came in as a stray to the Milwaukee shelter. It took over 2 hours to cut down her dirty, matted coat but what a delight underneath. After she was spayed and had her teeth cleaned she was so much happier. She is fully vetted, heartworm-negative, current on all shots and just a 6 lb bundle of love.

Gabby is either on our lap giving kisses or playing with the other dogs in her foster home. Gabby loves to play with squeeky toys, chew on a doggy-buscuit or chase a ball. She walks by your side on the leash. She is the only dog in the house that does not bark at other dogs or people on her walk. At the end of the day she jumps up on the bed and snuggles under the covers to sleep. In other words, she is very social, affectionate and wants to be with people.

Gabby had a few potty-accidents when she first came to foster, but after the first few days she got the idea she is supposed to go outside and is doing very well with this. 

She has a serious look in her photos because she wants to have a family adopt her forever (she really is very joyous in all she does, but for some reason has a sad look when the camera comes out). To make her sad look go away forever, please call Mary Palmer to make her your own little girl. 262-633-0371.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*TRULY:*
Located in Milwaukee Wisconsin area. Truly is an approximate 2 year old dog. She is spayed, fully vetted, and is looking to spend her remaining many years in a happy home, where she can run and play and make someone very happy. This little girl loves to please...and will do just about anything for a kind word or tasty morsel. She is currently living with a trainer and is about 90% house-trained, coming when called, sits readily, and working on walking nice on a leash. She has mastered a "Settle" on a bed and is fitting in with a confident doberman boy and a smaller, somewhat submissive Maltese girl. She can be a bit strong-willed, so living with another confident girl may create an issue, but she gets along very well with most males and neutral, social dogs. She barks to indicate outsiders, but has learned a simple "quiet" cue very readily and is not much of a barker otherwise. She is a super-sweet girl who aims to please...but does want jobs to do, so a human committed to walks and guiding her, and maybe a training class or two to help continue her initial training foundations, would be a perfect match! If you are interested in Ms. Truly (her foster mom calls her True), start the Adoption process today! Please call Mary at 262-633-9371


----------

